# Dewalt Tablesaw Recall



## FrankA (Jan 20, 2008)

Dewalt is recalling some of there model DW744 job site table saws. 
I thought someone here may have one of them.
Here is a link to the website.

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml08/08259.html


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I've got one of these, but bought it about 4 years ago…thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you for the information


----------



## Fireball (Apr 7, 2007)

Frank - thanks for the heads up!


----------

